# Sweet Clover II



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't want to hijack another thread. Thinking about next year.

Can Yellow and White Sweet Clover be over-seeded, or does it need field prep to get establsihed? And, is it typically sown in the fall or spring?

BB


----------

